# how old are my bindings/board?



## kpswans (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a board that I have been using for the past year and I get a lot of strange looks when people see my bindings has anyone ever seen this style before there K2 and the board is a fat bob


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe those bindings caught on in the late 90s and were gone by 2002 or so. 4x4 mounting holes my best guess is 2000.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I had a pair of Kemper bindings with similar highbacks and ratchets, but they had standard plastic baseplates, and those were purchased in the early 2000s

You'll probably like newer equipment a lot better, but if you enjoy riding what you've got I wouldn't go rushing out to change it...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BASELESS BINDINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd say those are like 1995's or so.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

94 baby! Fire up the flux capicitor


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I remember when baseless was the shit!! Yeah mid to late 90s, somewhere around there. Am I wrong, but I thought you used to have to custom drill your board for baseless bindings back in the day? Am I dreaming or thinking of something else? I just remember that once you set your stance you were kind of stuck with it, unless I'm thinking of a certain brand or something else? That was a long time ago.. Now I feel old.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got 1995 base binding in my basement (built March 1994) and they have the old diamond-shaped logo. According to the logo in this brochure, the bindings are most likely 1996.

http://moderndog.com/18/651


----------



## kpswans (Jan 4, 2013)

I just took the board out two times this week and I think the board is shot I have about 3 inches of my edge sticking out. And I can't carve I will most likeley keep my bindings but I like how my board is extremely flexible and can't seem to find new boards this flexible


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

You will most likely not find another board that have enough inserts to accomodate these bindings, unless you buy something in the same years...

Although not a good idea, you could probably fit them on a Burton channel board...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

do yourself a favor and throw away the bindings too.


----------



## 10sullivanb (Oct 1, 2012)

you're gonna have to find a board with sumo stance (arbor) or something with a wide enough stance option to accommodate those bindings. also a pre-est binding setup


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Would those bindings work with this board?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You can't find a board that flexible? Pretty sure any basic model jibstick from any brand will ride that beat.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I had those exact bindings on a K2 Daniel Franck 142 back in the mid 90s. Best times!

If you feel like selling it, there's a considerable number of collectors out there who might give some good $ for that combo. That way you can buy a more modern set for yourself. Baseless bindings just kill your knees over time and the lowback doesn't give any support either.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Flexible board*



kpswans said:


> I just took the board out two times this week and I think the board is shot I have about 3 inches of my edge sticking out. And I can't carve I will most likeley keep my bindings but I like how my board is extremely flexible and can't seem to find new boards this flexible


I think you can find a old board a few years old that will feel like a noodle, probably the older and cheaper is what you are looking for, but you also said you wanted to carve, the two don't really go hand in hand. I was in a shop , wave rave at mammoth , which had a demo of how new burton binding and their channel system lets the board flex more than other bindings. It lacks the ridgid baseplate ,similar to baseless bindings mentioned earlier. So I am not sure if it the board or the bindings which contribute to the ride that you desire, but if you are in SoCal this might be for you if you dont want to invest in new stuff . I also found that my wife's arbor push is really flexible.

Snowboard w/ 2 pairs of Bindings K2 Zepplin


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The only reason you think that Fat Bob is soft and flexible is probably because it has like a 1000 days on it and has no camber left at all. I had an almost exactly the same set up in maybe 1995 except I think my baseless bindings were Drake IIRC. 

To whoever it was that asked about having to drill your own holes to mount your bindings, that wasn't just for baseless bindings, it was for all bindings. That was a bit earlier though by the mid 90's most boards had some sort of insert in them.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

do not ride any of that old shit any more. On top of what others have mentioned, those straps are super weak....can't imagine riding with that dental floss strapped across my boots. 

As low as you may be on disposable income, get a new setup. Even cheaper, lower end new stuff is going to be a giant upgrade in every aspect. 

And, for god sakes, dial in some better binding angles...even in the 90s, no one worth a shit rode +3/+3 deg angles (or is yours 0/0?)


----------

